# Ocupação das Canárias?



## belem (30 Set 2010 às 13:07)

Gostaria de saber se quando os espanhóis chegaram às Canárias estas ilhas já seriam habitadas?
Se sim, por qual povo?


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2010 às 14:01)

As Canárias eram Portuguesas, antes foram dos cartagineses, depois acabamos por entregar as canárias a Espanha.

Aqui fica: As ilhas Canárias são conhecidas desde a Antiguidade: existem relatos fidedignos e vestígios arqueológicos da presença cartaginesa na ilha. Foram descritas no período greco-romano a partir da obra de Juba II, rei da Numídia, que as mandou reconhecer e que, afirma-se, por nelas ter encontrado grande números de cães, deu-lhes o nome de "Canárias" ("ilhas dos cães"). São referidas por autores posteriores como "Ilhas Afortunadas".

Depois de um período de isolamento, resultado da crise e queda do Império Romano do Ocidente, e das invasões dos povos bárbaros, as ilhas foram redescobertas e novamente visitadas com regularidade por embarcações européias a partir de meados do século XIII.

A sua redescoberta é reivindicada por Portugal em período anterior a Agosto de 1336. A sua posse, entretando, foi atribuída ao reino de Castela pelo Papa Clemente VI, o que suscitou um protesto diplomático de Afonso IV de Portugal, por carta de 12 de Fevereiro de 1345:

    "Ao Santíssimo Padre e Senhor Clemente pela Divina Providência Sumo Pontífice da Sacrossanta e Universal Igreja, Afonso rei de Portugal e do Algarve, humilde e devoto filho Vosso, com a devida reverência e devotamento beijo os beatos pés. (…)
    Respondendo pois à dita carta o que nos ocorreu, diremos reverentemente, por sua ordem, que os nossos naturais foram os primeiros que acharam as mencionadas Ilhas [Afortunadas].
    E nós, atendendo a que as referidas ilhas estavam mais perto de nós do que qualquer outro Príncipe e a que por nós podiam mais comodamente subjugar-se, dirigimos para ali os olhos do nosso entendimento, e desejando pôr em execução o nosso intento mandámos lá as nossas gentes e algumas naus para explorar a qualidade daquela terra.
    Abordando às ditas Ilhas se apoderaram, por força, de homens, animais e outras coisas e as trouxeram com muito prazer aos nossos reinos.
    Porém, quando cuidávamos em mandar uma armada para conquistar as referidas Ilhas, com grande número de cavaleiros e peões, impediu o nosso propósito a guerra que se ateou primeiro entre nós e El-rei de Castela e depois entre nós e os reis Sarracenos. (…)" 

*Fonte: Wikipédia.*


----------



## duero (30 Set 2010 às 14:32)

belem disse:


> Gostaria de saber se quando os espanhóis chegaram às Canárias estas ilhas já seriam habitadas?
> Se sim, por qual povo?



Si, estaban habitadas por el pueblo GUANCHE, un pueblo que aún no se tiene muy claro su origen. Eran muy altos, con muchos loiros e moitos de olhos azuis.

Ainda hoje os canarios sao os mais altos de España.

Da sua lingua só ha toponimos como Teide, ou Tenerife.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2010 às 15:09)

duero disse:


> Si, estaban habitadas por el pueblo GUANCHE, un pueblo que aún no se tiene muy claro su origen. Eran muy altos, con muchos loiros e moitos de olhos azuis.
> 
> Ainda hoje os canarios sao os mais altos de España.
> 
> Da sua lingua só ha toponimos como Teide, ou Tenerife.



Pois, eu tinha essa ideia dos Guanches, mas apenas estava com algumas dúvidas e resolvi perguntar por mais opiniões.
É pena que tenham sido exterminados das suas próprias terras.
Existem pessoas com traços físicos guanche ainda hoje?
Pelas descrições que vi na web, parecem-me bastante pouco usuais.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanches

Eu não gosto muito da Wikipedia ( embora algumas páginas tenham até um teor bastante aceitável), mas esta usa algumas referências interessantes.


----------



## frederico (30 Set 2010 às 21:30)

belem disse:


> Pois, eu tinha essa ideia dos Guanches, mas apenas estava com algumas dúvidas e resolvi perguntar por mais opiniões.
> É pena que tenham sido exterminados das suas próprias terras.
> Existem pessoas com traços físicos guanche ainda hoje?
> Pelas descrições que vi na web, parecem-me bastante pouco usuais.
> ...



Belém, eram habitadas pelos guanches, um povo de origem berbere, que foi dizimado pelo colonos espanhóis, penso que já não haveria índigenas na primeira metade do século XVI. Isto segundo um livro de Antropologia que tenho no Algarve.


----------



## duero (1 Out 2010 às 15:48)

belem disse:


> Pois, eu tinha essa ideia dos Guanches, mas apenas estava com algumas dúvidas e resolvi perguntar por mais opiniões.
> É pena que tenham sido exterminados das suas próprias terras.
> Existem pessoas com traços físicos guanche ainda hoje?
> Pelas descrições que vi na web, parecem-me bastante pouco usuais.
> ...



Nao,nao foi asim. Nao foram exterminados, tal vez das ilhas orientais, deserticas, mais nao das outras, foram aculturizados.

Hoje, seguro, Lanzarote e Fuerteventura, serao maioria de genética ibérica.

As dous ilhas centrais, ha pesoas de origen guanche mais tambén de outras áreas de Europa, moitos alemaes.

Mais, as ilhas occidentais seguro ainda hoje a genética é guanche, como eu dize os canarios sao a poboaçao mais alta de España, con estaturas superiores a calqueira das regioes da península.

Na península os mais "pequenos" sao os galegos, os mais baixos, e os mais altos acho que sao catalaes ou aragoneses, mais a diferencia entre os canarios e os catalaes e aragoneses e maior que a diferencia entre estes e os galegos.

Eso acontece por a genética guanche.

Ainda mais, se eles foram exterminados nao haveria tantos toponimos guanches, nem nomes de plantas guanches.

TEIDE (montaña mas alta de España)
TENERIFE (isla de Canarias)
TAJINASTE (planta)
TIMANFAYA (montaña)
GOMERA (isla)
GARAJONAY (montaña)


----------



## belem (1 Out 2010 às 16:48)

frederico disse:


> Belém, eram habitadas pelos guanches, um povo de origem berbere, que foi dizimado pelo colonos espanhóis, penso que já não haveria índigenas na primeira metade do século XVI. Isto segundo um livro de Antropologia que tenho no Algarve.



Sim, é facto que a cultura guanche foi extinta e dizimada pelos colonos espanhóis e hoje apenas restam algumas marcas (topónimos, artefactos,etc...). 
Da população guanche praticamente nada puro resta, apenas pessoas mestiças, como acontece com várias povos de vários países europeus.
 Sim, já tinha lido que descendiam de berberes, mas os berberes têm um aspecto variável.
Alguns chegam até ter traços claros ( cabelos claros, olhos claros), tal como acontece com alguns fenícios, enquanto outros apresentam traços muito mais arabescos.
Por isso não sei em que características os guanches se inseriam, pois os estudos apenas falam da sua genética.


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2010 às 17:52)

belem disse:


> Sim, é facto que a cultura guanche foi extinta e dizimada pelos colonos espanhóis e hoje apenas restam algumas marcas (topónimos, artefactos,etc...).
> Da população guanche praticamente nada puro resta, apenas pessoas mestiças, como acontece com várias povos de vários países europeus.
> Sim, já tinha lido que descendiam de berberes, mas os berberes têm um aspecto variável.
> Alguns chegam até ter traços claros ( cabelos claros, olhos claros), tal como acontece com alguns fenícios, enquanto outros apresentam traços muito mais arabescos.
> Por isso não sei em que características os guanches se inseriam, pois os estudos apenas falam da sua genética.



Creio que há imagens da época que retratam os guanches.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2010 às 18:01)

frederico disse:


> Creio que há imagens da época que retratam os guanches.



Se souberes de alguma que esteja disponível na net , pôe aqui, se faz favor!


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2010 às 18:32)

belem disse:


> Se souberes de alguma que esteja disponível na net , pôe aqui, se faz favor!



Eu tenho num livro do Algarve de Antropologia, uma imagem do genocídio dos guanches, nas guerras de ocupação das Canárias. 

Mas tiradas da net...


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Já agora, por falar em Canárias, estou em crer que os portugueses não foram o primeiro povo da «civilização» a dobrar o Bojador, há indícios de que os fenícios terão estado perto do Golfo da Guiné.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2010 às 21:02)

Obrigado Frederico pelas fotos, mas já as tinha visto.
Existe alguém com traços mais «nativos» dos guanches, actualmente nas Canárias? Eu acredito que sim, mas ainda não vi nenhum, ou se vi não me apercebi... lol


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2010 às 21:11)

belem disse:


> Obrigado Frederico pelas fotos, mas já as tinha visto.
> Existe alguém com traços mais «nativos» dos guanches, actualmente nas Canárias? Eu acredito que sim, mas ainda não vi nenhum, ou se vi não me apercebi... lol



Provavelmente os actuais residentes das ilhas ainda terão alguma ascendência nativa.


----------



## duero (2 Out 2010 às 17:00)

En las islas occidentales como Hierro, Gomera o La Palma la mayoría de población seguro es de origen guanche, sobre todo en el interior, no se produjo genocidio, sino aculturación, es distinto.

La huella genetica se muestra en la estatura de los canarios, sin duda el pueblo de mayor estatura de España.

Los guanches eran descritos como altos, con piel clara, muchos con cabello claro y muchos con ojos azules.

Origen bereber? Hay hipotesis, pero también hay hipotesis de otros origenes, como que eran originarios de poblaciones de cromagnon sin especial relacion con bereberes.
Hay otra teoria que dice que podían ser germanos como vandalos, o incluso algunos dicen de antiguos vikingos, pero esto es mas dificil.

Algunas palabras que se conservan pueden ser de origen bereber pero otras no.

Geneticamente no son cercanos a los árabes, mas bien algunos son cercanos a los bereberes de Argelia, pero esos bereberes de Argelia tambien son mas cercanos a los pueblos ibéricos que a los árabes.

Lo que si es cierto es que la cultura guanche practicamente desaparecio.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 03:17)

duero disse:


> En las islas occidentales como Hierro, Gomera o La Palma la mayoría de población seguro es de origen guanche, sobre todo en el interior, no se produjo genocidio, sino aculturación, es distinto..



Infelizmente o estudo genético que está no wikipedia dá-nos uma visão distinta:

«In this study, Fregel et al. estimated that, based on Y-chromosome and mtDNA haplogroup frequencies, the relative female and male indigenous Guanche contributions to the present-day Canary Islands populations was respectively of 41.8% and 16.1%.[17] »








duero disse:


> La huella genetica se muestra en la estatura de los canarios, sin duda el pueblo de mayor estatura de España.
> 
> Los guanches eran descritos como altos, con piel clara, muchos con cabello claro y muchos con ojos azules..




Descritos por quem e onde?





duero disse:


> Origen bereber? Hay hipotesis, pero también hay hipotesis de otros origenes, como que eran originarios de poblaciones de cromagnon sin especial relacion con bereberes.
> Hay otra teoria que dice que podían ser germanos como vandalos, o incluso algunos dicen de antiguos vikingos, pero esto es mas dificil..




«According to Fregel et al. 2009 the presence of autochthonous North African E-M81 lineages, and also other relatively abundant markers (E-M78 and J-M267) from the same region in the indigenous Guanche population, "strongly points to that area [North Africa] as the most probable origin of the Guanche ancestors".»

«Genetic evidence shows that northern African peoples (most likely descendants of the Capsian culture) made a significant contribution to the aboriginal population of the Canaries following desertification of the Sahara at some point after 6000 BC. Linguistic evidence suggests ties between Guanche language and the Berber languages of northern Africa, particularly when comparing numeral systems.[5][7] Research into the genetics of the Guanche population have led to the conclusion that they share an ancestry with Berber peoples.[8]


5-Bynon J., "The contribution of linguistics to history in the field of Berber studies." In: Dalby D, (editor) Language and history in Africa New York: Africana Publishing Corporation, 1970, p 64–77. 

7-Andrew Dalby, Dictionary of Languages, 1998, p. 88 

8- Maca-Meyer N, Arnay M, Rando JC, et al. (February 2004). "Ancient mtDNA analysis and the origin of the Guanches

Seriam Amazigh? 






duero disse:


> Lo que si es cierto es que la cultura guanche practicamente desaparecio.




Os guanches desapareceram, sim.
Se ainda existem em lugares remotos do interior ( o que seria extraordinário para mim), gostaria muito de ver como são.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 22:49)

Como são os Amazigh?


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Se souberem de bons livros sobre os Guanches digam para eu encomendar  Achei interessante o tema


----------

